# 2018 Nissan Micra 1.2 Active touch screen faulty



## wessel.smit86 (11 mo ago)

Good day


My touch display froze while playing media and once I restarted my car the display is pixelated and not responding. I checked the fuse and it's still working. What can I do to rectify the problem?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Try resetting the unit. On most Nissans holding down the on/off button for awhile (usually 10 seconds) will cause a firmware reboot, or you can disconnect battery negative for about 15 seconds to do a hardware reset. You might also check with the dealer to see if there are any bulletins for a firmware update.


----------



## wessel.smit86 (11 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Try resetting the unit. On most Nissans holding down the on/off button for awhile (usually 10 seconds) will cause a firmware reboot, or you can disconnect battery negative for about 15 seconds to do a hardware reset. You might also check with the dealer to see if there are any bulletins for a firmware update.


Thank you for the response I will try unplugging the battery as the 10 second hold didn't work.


----------



## abigail1997woods (5 mo ago)

The position of a car sales representative is rewarding and will enable you to advance your career and personal goals. Our company provides military resume service. Veterans may benefit from the fact that civilian resume standards differ from those for the military. A military resume is created especially for veterans and must contain information pertinent to the career being sought. Contact me to get more details.


----------

